# Bossa



## Joaozinho

Hola:

¿Alguien sabe qué quiere decir "bossa"? Ya sé lo que es Bossa-Nova, pero ¿de dónde viene la palabra "bossa"?

De anemano, gracias

Joaozinho


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Joaozinho, bienvenido al WRF!
Puedes entrar en el siguiente *link* donde hay información sobre el origen etimológico de "bossa nova", que todo parece indicar que significa "voz nueva".
Espero que te haya servido.
Un abrazo.
TT.


----------



## Benvindo

Joaozinho said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué quiere decir "bossa"? Ya sé lo que es Bossa-Nova, pero ¿de dónde viene la palabra "bossa"?
> 
> De anemano, gracias
> 
> Joaozinho


 
- - - -
Olá, Joãozinho. Vou escrever em português porque não sei espanhol...
De acordo com o dicionário Houaiss, a palavra _bossa_ é de origem francesa e entrou na língua portuguesa há muito tempo (é registrada desde o século XVII). O significado original é de protuberância, saliência, e parece ser aplicado à anatomia dos ossos. Mas com o tempo a palavra ganhou vários significados. Um deles é maestria, vocação ou talento especial para alguma atividade, e o produto desse talento. Creio que é dessa acepção que se originou o termo bossa-nova.
Um Abraço,
BV


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bienvenido Joaozinho !

Una traducción actual de "bossa" para español sería algo como salsa. Ejemplo: Me gusta fulana, mira que salsa tiene (una mezcla de meneo, belleza y algo seductor que transmite)...

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Joaozinho

Hola Ricardo

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Bienvenido Joaozinho !
> 
> Una traducción actual de "bossa" para español sería algo como salsa. Ejemplo: Me gusta fulana, mira que salsa tiene (una mezcla de meneo, belleza y algo seductor que transmite)...
> 
> Espero que te ayude.


 
La palabra salsa, no esta mal, pues una mujer así, decimos que está _para mojar pan_. Cadencia, ritmo o balanceo

Pero creo que Bossa, es intraducible, la mejor definición la que hicieron Vinicius y Jobim en a Garota de Ipanema:
_Olha que coisa mais linda mais cheia de graça é ela menina que vem e que passa num *doce balanço,* caminho do mar..._
MG


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, como brasileira não "admito" que troquem a nossa bossa (que é única, marca registrada!) por qualquer outra palavra, assim como ninguém trocaria balé, samba, rock por outra designação.


----------



## mariazinha

Vanda said:


> Ahem, como brasileira não "admito" que troquem a nossa bossa (que é única, marca registrada!) por qualquer outra palavra, assim como ninguém trocaria balé, samba, rock por outra designação.


 Desculpe-me Vanda, porem segundo o Aurélio, bossa vem do frances bosse e significa "inchação resultante de uma contusão", na giria brasileira significa atributo ou qualidade peculiar a uma pessoa ou coisa que faz com que elas agradem, chamem atenção, se distingam uma de outra como na frase: A moça que o acompanhava, além de bonita, tinha bossa.

em medicina usamos ainda a palavra bossa, principalmente na inchação que resulta da contusão da cabeça do recem nascido com os assos da bacia da mãe.


----------



## diversa

Joaozinho said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué quiere decir "bossa"? Ya sé lo que es Bossa-Nova, pero ¿de dónde viene la palabra "bossa"?
> 
> De anemano, gracias
> 
> Joaozinho



Hola, evidentemente ya tenés respuesta a tu pregunta pero hace poco vi un documental brasileño llamado "Coisa mais linda" en el que afirman que el haber elegido el término "Bossa-nova" fue para denominar un conjunto musical que iba a tocar en un hotel esa "nueva forma" de ejecutar el samba y que no tenía todavía nombre para anunciarse.  En el cartel de propaganda alguien que estaba a cargo del espectáculo puso "Bossa-nova"  a las apuradas para salir del paso.


----------



## JABON

¡Hola a todos!

Me gustaría saber el significado de la palabra *bossa*.
No quiero el significado de bossa-nova, pues se que es un género musical de finales de los años cincuenta.
Busqué la palabra en el diccionario WR y no aparece.

Saludos


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Copio lo que encontré en Google.com.br:

http://www.hostdime.com.br/dicionario/bossa.html

Yo tengo entendido que bossa es moda, usanza, pero se ve que tiene varios significados, depende del contexto, como siempre... 

Saludos.


----------



## JABON

¡Gracias Araceli!


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Jabon.
Mira esta discusión sobre bossa. Puede que te ayude.
O


----------



## JABON

olivinha said:


> Hola, Jabon.
> Mira esta discusión sobre bossa. Puede que te ayude.
> O


Gracias Olivinha, quise seguir tu hilo sugerido, pero no pude y no se porque razón.
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

A razão é que você já está nele.  É só você rolar a barra para o começo do _hilo_, pois juntei seu tópico a outro que perguntava a mesma coisa e que já contém as respostas.


----------



## JABON

Vanda said:


> A razão é que você já está nele.  É só você rolar a barra para o começo do _hilo_, pois juntei seu tópico a outro que perguntava a mesma coisa e que já contém as respostas.



Obrigado Vanda, Desculpa minha ligeireza, pois não tinha visto os escritos anteriores.


----------

